# Kein E-Mailempfang und -versand



## Macs (12. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,

zur Zeit benutze ich noch Plesk und will davon weg. Jetzt habe ich mir einen Testserver mit ISPConfig 3 nach The Perfect Server – Ubuntu 13.04 (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) aufgesetzt. Soweit funktioniert erst einmal alles ganz gut. Wenn ich jetzt über SquirrelMail eine E-Mail versenden möchte erhalte ich folgende Nachricht:
Message not sent. Server replied:
*Authentication required
530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first*

mail.log

```
Aug 12 12:59:51 server2 dovecot: auth-worker(30466): mysql(localhost):
Connected to database dbispconfig
Aug 12 12:59:51 server2 dovecot: imap-login: Login:
user=<test@meinedomain.com>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1,
mpid=30468, secured, session=<ancLBr7jPgB/AAAB>
Aug 12 12:59:51 server2 dovecot: imap(test@meinedomain.com):
Disconnected: Logged out in=44 out=733
Aug 12 12:59:51 server2 dovecot: imap-login: Login:
user=<test@meinedomain.com>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1,
mpid=30470, secured, session=<pwESBr7jPwB/AAAB>
Aug 12 12:59:51 server2 dovecot: imap(test@meinedomain.com):
Disconnected: Logged out in=261 out=1670
Aug 12 12:59:52 server2 dovecot: imap-login: Login:
user=<test@meinedomain.com>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1,
mpid=30472, secured, session=<xP4UBr7jQAB/AAAB>
Aug 12 12:59:52 server2 dovecot: imap(test@meinedomain.com):
Disconnected: Logged out in=292 out=1937
Aug 12 13:00:01 server2 dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth
attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured,
session=<Q72fBr7jowB/AAAB>
Aug 12 13:00:01 server2 postfix/submission/smtpd[30500]: warning:
database /var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman.db is older than source
file /var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
Aug 12 13:00:01 server2 dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth
attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured,
session=<rtGfBr7jRQB/AAAB>
Aug 12 13:00:01 server2 postfix/submission/smtpd[30500]: connect from
localhost[127.0.0.1]
Aug 12 13:00:01 server2 postfix/submission/smtpd[30500]: lost connection
after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Aug 12 13:00:01 server2 postfix/submission/smtpd[30500]: disconnect from
localhost[127.0.0.1]
Aug 12 13:00:46 server2 postfix/submission/smtpd[30500]: connect from
localhost[127.0.0.1]
Aug 12 13:00:46 server2 postfix/submission/smtpd[30500]: lost connection
after EHLO from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Aug 12 13:00:46 server2 postfix/submission/smtpd[30500]: disconnect from
localhost[127.0.0.1]
```


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2013)

Poste mal Deine /etc/postfix/master.cf datei.


----------



## Macs (12. Aug. 2013)

/etc/postfix/master.cf

```
#
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master").
#
# Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       1       postscreen
#smtpd     pass  -       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#dnsblog   unix  -       -       -       -       0       dnsblog
#tlsproxy  unix  -       -       -       -       0       tlsproxy
#submission inet n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
  -o syslog_name=postfix/submission
  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient=no
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=$mua_helo_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=$mua_sender_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
smtps     inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
  -o syslog_name=postfix/smtps
  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient=no
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=$mua_helo_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=$mua_sender_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#628       inet  n       -       -       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    unix  n       -       -       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       -       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      unix  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     unix  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       -       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       -       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       -       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       -       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
relay     unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       -       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
retry     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       -       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       -       -       1       anvil
scache    unix  -       -       -       -       1       scache
#
# ====================================================================
# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual
# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.
#
# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery
# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}
# and other message envelope options.
# ====================================================================
#
# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.
# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d vmail ${extension}
${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Recent Cyrus versions can use the existing "lmtp" master.cf entry.
#
# Specify in cyrus.conf:
#   lmtp    cmd="lmtpd -a" listen="localhost:lmtp" proto=tcp4
#
# Specify in main.cf one or more of the following:
#  mailbox_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#  virtual_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)
# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
#cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension}
${user}
#
# ====================================================================
# Old example of delivery via Cyrus.
#
#old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.
#
uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail
($recipient)
#
# Other external delivery methods.
#
ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/lib/bsmtp/bsmtp -t$nexthop -f$sender
$recipient
scalemail-backend unix  -       n       n       -       2       pipe
  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store
${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}
mailman   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py
  ${nexthop} ${user}

dovecot   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DROhu user=vmail:vmail argv=/usr/lib/dovecot/deliver -f
${sender} -d ${user}@${nexthop}
amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - - - - smtpd
        -o content_filter=
        -o local_recipient_maps=
        -o relay_recipient_maps=
        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
        -o
receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
```


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2013)

Mcah mal das # vor der Zeile:

#submission inet n       -       -       -       -       smtpd

weg und starte postfix neu.


----------



## Macs (12. Aug. 2013)

Danke, das war es.


----------

